
New Mexico panel blindsides Facebook with $39M utility bill - sunnyP
https://apnews.com/d9396a5f9b9d4b5fa6383fbdd68f37cf
======
joecool1029
Good. We should not be subsidizing Facebook's expansion with public funds.
They can afford it.

As to fears of it pushing other companies away? We shouldn't miss companies
that want handouts. How many people does the datacenter even employ? 12? Only
8 openings at the moment:
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/locations/loslunas/?locatio...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/locations/loslunas/?locations%5B0%5D=Los+Lunas%2C+NM)

~~~
mythrwy
I hate Facebook as much as the next red blooded HN member and agree on public
subsidies, but

FTA (from Facebook) `“a significant deviation of our understanding of the
terms and conditions”` ` the ruling could affect its long-term operations in
the state, raising costs and putting in doubt plans to use 100 percent
renewable energy to run the facility, Facebook said.`

I live in the state. A lot of silly in government, always has been, and I'd
really like to see tech (and other good) jobs not be continually driven out by
politician's short term thinking.

------
howard941
Article fails to report who's picking up the tab for $45M balance on the $85M
transmission line. Consumer ratepayers?

~~~
s1artibartfast
The Article is just re-reporting the Albuquerque Journal, which has a better
description[1]. The power company (PNM) planned to split the costs of the grid
upgrade between wholesale payers and the ratepayers. The regulator ruled that
PNM cannot charge the ratepayers, but PNM did not include the the grid upgrade
in the contract with Facebook. It seems that the power company is the one
stuck holding the bag.

[1] [https://www.abqjournal.com/](https://www.abqjournal.com/)

~~~
howard941
Thank you. I was curious about the magnitude of the deal as compared to their
other revenues, didn't find what I was looking for, but someone with better
annual report reading skills may see something useful in PNM's 10K and the
note specific to the Facebook deal at pdf page 194
[https://www.pnmresources.com/~/media/Files/P/PNM-
Resources/q...](https://www.pnmresources.com/~/media/Files/P/PNM-
Resources/quarterly-results/2018/q4-2018-10k.pdf)

